# Общие форумы > Основной форум > Помощь бойцам АТО и ВСУ >  Одесским солдатам, под Мариуполем, необходима помощь! (*)

## YuristOdessa

18-й батальон территориальной обороны, который прикрывал приднестровское направление в Раздельнянском районе, был в середине сентября, в рамках ротации, переброшен в зону АТО - Мариуполь. 

К сожалению, Министерство обороны Украины, не замечает ухудшения погодных условий и не снабжает солдат элементарными вещами, без которых солдаты мёрзнут и очень плохо питаются. Медицина там вообще, практически, отсутствует, ввиду отсутствия медикаментов.

Среди них есть Одесситы, жители Одесской области. 
Ильичёвцев поддерживает как администрация Ильичёвска, так и сами горожане, снабжая всем необходимым, однако ильичёвцев там 10%.

Одесситов, которых в батальоне существенное большинство, не поддерживает ни кто, к сожалению.

Солдатам крайне необходимо:

- тёплое бельё (носки, кальсоны, тельняшки);
- бушлаты, свитера, шапки (лучше - балаклавы)
- обувь - тёплые ботинки, берцы
- каски, бронежилеты;
- перчатки (можно как тактические, так и обычные, но тёплые);
- орехи, мёд, варенье (лучше - малина, калина, смородиона);
- сигареты (любые);
- медикаменты (средства от простуды и гриппа, желудочные, средства от головной боли и давления, антисептики и перевязочный материал).

Если Вы хотите поучаствовать в сборе и направлении помощи нашим солдатам, просим Вас:

Подвезти помощь по адресу:

- г. Одесса, ул. Космонавтов, 32 (офис 2003);

Позвонить (мы готовы приехать и забрать):

*(048) 799-54-17 
(094) 949-84-17
*
Елена

или 

*(093) 450-53-00
(050) 333-96-95
(097) 644-33-20 - Каникаев Юрий
*
А можно просто скинуть деньги на карточку Приватбанк: *5168-7556-0414-9688*

Вся полученная помощь, будет отображаться в данной теме.
При отправке непосредственно солдатам, мы приглашаем любого желающего поучаствовать в отправке и проверить содержимое отправляемого.

----------


## YuristOdessa

В данный момент силами 11 человек, собрано:

*Одежда:*


Ватные штаны новые - 2
Ватные штаны б/у - 3
Бушлаты - 6 (спасибо охотникам)
П/Ш - 7
Свитера и спортивные куртки - 15

Бельё:
Тельняшки тёплые новые - 2 
Кальсоны шерстяные новые - 8
Кальсоны х/б новые - 5
Носки шерстяные - 120 (спасибо девушке Светлане - игроку "Дота")

Медикаменты:



*Разное:*
Перчатки
Тактический фонарь - 1
Балаклава - 2
Плащ-палатка офицерская - 3
Карематы - 7
Надувной матрац - 2
"собачий пояс" новый - 1 (просим помочь достать ещё, т.к. солдаты очень просили)

Еда и медикаменты:

Консервы (домашние закрутки) - 10 банок, в т.ч. 2 банки малинового варенья.
Сгущённое молоко - 5
Кофе - 6 банок
Чай - 12 пачек
Фармацитрон - упаковка
Аналгин - 3 пластинки
Аспирин  3 пластинки
Цитрамон - 3 пластинки
Колдфлю - 5 пакетиков

Денежные средства, которые планируется потратить на закупку вещей первой необходимости, медикаментов - (16.10.2014 22:00) - 0 

Платёжная карта открыта сегодня, а деньги, переданные наличностью в сумме 900 гривен потрачены на покупку тельняшек и кальсон).

Посылка планируется к отправке в пятницу (вечер): 17.10.2014

----------


## YuristOdessa

Не думайте, что Вы не можете помочь одесситам.
Им поможет даже самая минимальная помощь в виде зажигалки (5 гривен), пачки сигарет (5-10 гривен), шапки (от 20 гривен), банки згущёного молока, мёда или пакетик фармацитрона (8 гривен).

Им нужна наша забота и ощущение домашнего тепла, которое дарят, казалось бы не значительные, но необходимые в быту солдата предметы.

----------


## YuristOdessa

Отдельно считаю необходимым отметить, что мы не представляем никаких политических сил и общественных движений, мы не собираемся поддерживать любую из политических сил или бизнес-структур, а помогаем исключительно из-за того, что понимаем, что ребята, нахождением там, обеспечивают нашу спокойную жизнь здесь.
Благодаря тому, что они там, мы не чувствуем войны здесь.

----------


## Броневик

Чем закончилось с цементом?

----------


## YuristOdessa

> Чем закончилось с цементом?


 Цемент нашли и передали военным. Вышку поставили.

----------


## YuristOdessa

Насчёт вышки - вышка связи, о которой я упоминал в теме штаба гражданской безопасности.

Сегодня есть такие новости:
Получено:
1. 350 грн (в т.ч.100 грн. от форумчанки).
2. 15 пар носков шерстяных
3. 4 упаковки (по 100 пакетиков) чая
4. 1 плащ-палатка
5. блок сигарет
6. упаковка фармацитрона

Связывались с бойцами и удалось выяснить:
1. следующая посылка будет передана во вторник
2. им крайне необходима видео-камера, что бы фиксировать нарушение договорённостей со стороны противоположной стороны. Камера нужна ЛЮБАЯ б/у, портативная и рабочая. Камера нужна во временное пользование и при первой возможности, после завершения АТО или возврата батальона в Одессу, будет возращена.

----------


## YuristOdessa

Внимание для родственников! 

*Насчёт индивидуальных передач:*

Если Вы при передаче укажете фамилию и имя бойца, желательно его телефон, то Ваша передача будет передана лично ему в руки, где бы он не находился.
Мы не передаём посылки через аеропрорт или волонтёрские организации. Мы передаём ТОЛЬКО через бойцов (которых иногда краткосрочно командируют в Одессу) или через наших людей (участников сбора). У нас есть допуск для непосредственного контакта с любым из бойцов.

----------


## YuristOdessa

Вчера вечером Елена встречалась с родственниками бойцов, находящихся в этом батальоне.

Было принято 2 индивидуальные передачи.

Сегодня форумчанин передал мне:
Наличность - 500 грн.
банка мёда (1 л)
Банка варенья ч. смородина - 1 л
Пара добротных тёплых шерстяных носков.

----------


## YuristOdessa

Созванивались с ребятами в батальоне, которые просили:
- зарядки для мобильных телефонов с автомобильным разъёмом (Нокиа тонкий и Леново).
- кипятильники (чайники или электрокружки) с автомобильным разъёмом (12 вольт)
- самые простые часы наручные (б/у).
- пояса из собачьей шерсти
- медикаменты и народные средства от простуды и кашля (мёд, травы (липа, грудные зборы)).

----------


## Юрконсул

По поводу камеры. Есть Panasonic NV-GS35.

Единственное, что плохо, это плохой аккумулятор. Если есть у кого такой  Было бы отлично.

К камере подходят кассеты такого плана 

Если у кого завалялся такой кабель постоянного тока , то ребята смогут беспрерывно снимать, подключив камеру к сети. Если она у них конечно есть

----------


## YuristOdessa

Источника постоянного тока там нет. В качестве источника используется автомобиль с разъёмом 12 вольт.
Если кто-то сможет передать усройство для перевода 12 в в 220 - будет очень благодарны. Я далёк от электричества, но видел, что такие существуют.

То, что камера кассетная, а не цифровая - хорошо. Осталось только найти кассеты. Спасибо, Юрконсул за участие  :smileflag:

----------


## YuristOdessa

Новости о поступлениях:

1. Сегодня впервые на карту Приватбанка 5168-7556-0414-9688 поступили деньги - 200 грн.
2. Сегодня одна форумчанка передала:
- пакетик орехов
- 6 банок консервации, сделанной своими руками (в т.ч. малина)
- деньги (100 грн.)

3. Другая форумчанка передала целый 3-х литровый бутыль мёда и зарядное устройство с автомобильным разъёмом.

4. Пожилая дама, продающая целебные травы, узнав, что липа покупается для бойцов - дала "походик", превышающий в 1,5 раза объём покупки.

Благодарим помогающих форумчан за участие!

----------


## YuristOdessa

Сегодня форумчане передали:
38 маленьких баночек по 200 г. сиропов и джема (вишня, малина и пр.) в т.ч. несколько 
поллитровых
Шапка
2 пары перчаток
9 пар носков
1 Дублёнка 

Так же другие одесситы передали 2 зарядки для телефонов с разъёмом под прикуриватель

Потрачено:
100 грн - 2 баула и скотч (500 м)
20 грн. - канаты для перетягивания сумок
34 грн. - судочки для мёда(3 шт).
200 грн. тактические перчатки
300 грн. - 2 пары 3-х палых тактических перчаток
100 грн - оплата багажа при доставке

----------


## YuristOdessa

Сегодня вечером кто-то скинул на карту 500 грн. Спасибо уважаемым форумчанам.

upd: уже понял, что за форумчанка скинула. Спасибо!

----------


## YuristOdessa

Так же сегодня было получено:
Тельняшки - 9 шт.
4 комплекта термобелья
24 пары трусов.

Сегодня связывались с бойцами - они просили несколько термосов, т.к. кипяток добывают на костре, а сохранять него не в чем.

----------


## YuristOdessa

Сегодня форумчанка передала:

5 пачек чая (в т.ч. по одной очень нужной липы, смородины и малины)
1 пакет "горного чая" (общеукрепляющий сбор трав)
5 банок по 0,5 варенья (в т.ч. малина, смородина, черника)
Вата, 3 бинта и немного таблеток

----------


## land-lady

Добрый вечер!  Читаю вашу ветку – делаете доброе дело, помогаете защитникам!  Однако, немного не согласна с вашим подходом, тем более, что в наше информационное время подсказки находятся буквально на каждом шагу. Чтобы не ходить вокруг да около, перехожу к делу: месяца 3 назад по TV прошел репортаж о том, как волонтеры Винницы освоили пошив чехлов для броневых листов, грубо говоря, бронежилетов, для на наших защитников.  Оказалось значительно дешевле, чем, если покупать готовое изделие. Более того, они (волонтеры) его «модернизировали» и добавили элементы разгрузки на манер западных образцов – бойцам понравилось. 
Так неужели мы, одесситы, не можем если и не оснастить своих земляков, то хотя бы их обшить. Трусы, майки, кальсоны, тельняшки, балаклавы, перчатки – это обыкновенная швейка. Можно разместить заказ на какой – либо фабрике, но вопрос как всегда в деньгах. У нас очень много хозяюшек, неравнодушных людей и т. д. Я, например, имею приличную швейную машинку, а также некий опыт пошива одежды для своей семьи. Кто-то может достать материал, по приемлемой цене, кто-то нитки, кто-то закройщик «от Бога». В итоге за те же деньги, можно отправить намного больше одежды, а с учетом обратной связи от бойцов ещё и нужных размеров. 
Может, имеет смысл организовать приличную логистику, и кто-то будет координатором проекта, а не действовать в лобовую, мы ведь одесситы?!

----------


## YuristOdessa

> ... Может, имеет смысл организовать приличную логистику, и кто-то будет координатором проекта, а не действовать в лобовую, мы ведь одесситы?!


 Высказанное Вами мудро. Вы абсолютно правы, что тут есть небольшая загвоздка в деньгах и материалах.
Может быть Вы можете помочь (поучаствовать) в поиске материалов, швеек и/или логистики? 
У нас координаторов, кураторов, директоров нет. Просто каждый участвует и помогает чем может.
Если Вы готовы попробовать себя в роли руководителя направления работы по обшиву ребят - будем только благодарны!
Скиньте пожалуйста в ЛС Ваши контакты или свяжитесь со мною или Еленой, по указанным выше телефонам.

Считаю необходимым добавить:
1. Благодарим Вас за предложение помощи, мы обязательно постараемся воспользоваться им.
2. Сейчас есть необходимость в человеке, который умеет вязать на вязальной машине и обладает таким оборудованием. Мы как раз сегодня нашли неплохой источник ниток из тонкой шерсти.

----------


## Dikaya_Koshka

Спасибо вам ребята огромное, лично Юрию и Елене!) и конечно всем остальным кто помог с доставками!) наши ребята получили свои Посылки!!))) сытые довольные и веселые!) а это так много, им там очень сложно и морально особенно, поэтому так важна Ваша и наша забота о них!) и за то что вы им передали спасибо большое!))))) вы очень много делаете и уже лично зная Елену уверенна что наши одесситы теперь не будут там чувствовать себя брошенными!

----------


## land-lady

Добрый вечер! Уточняю по существу вопроса. 
«…кураторов, директоров нет» и быть не может, т.к. эта деятельность личная инициатива любого гражданина.
И хорошие швеи, и закройщики как бы тоже есть, но все знакомые только в Интернете, а физически находятся в разных городах, и не только Украины, в России, например, тоже.
В своём посте я сразу указала, что «имею приличную швейную машинку, а также некий опыт пошива одежды для своей семьи».
«… попробовать себя в роли руководителя направления …» в то время, когда наши ребята мёрзнут там, считаю некорректным.
Я лишь предлагаю свой «специализированный» бесплатный труд, считая это маленьким вкладом в большое дело.

----------


## Олюшка

Извините, что с советом, но может стоит объединить усилия с Ильичёвскими волонтерами, может это будет более эффективно, тем более кроме этого марафона  http://ilhome.org/forum/showthread.p...емо-життя-quot,  каждую среду возле Таврии В  тоже собирают помощь для наших защитников. Просто невозможно разделить в одном батальоне Одесситов и Ильичёвцев. И если я передаю блок сигарет, то не акцентирую внимание, что именно к  Ильичевцам он  должен попасть, они все наши защитники.

----------


## Lady-Bird

> Трусы, майки, кальсоны, тельняшки, балаклавы, перчатки – это обыкновенная швейка. Можно разместить заказ на какой – либо фабрике, но вопрос как всегда в деньгах. У нас очень много хозяюшек, неравнодушных людей и т. д. 
> Может, имеет смысл организовать приличную логистику, и кто-то будет координатором проекта, а не действовать в лобовую, мы ведь одесситы?!


 не в этой, разумеется, теме, но в подобной, весной и летом я "стопиисят" раз предлагала именно то, что вы описали. Швейка бралась за большие объемы, и например, камуфляж-футболки самой тонкой летней нити у нас были по 18 гривен против 25-27 у всех других, при этом стоимость работы - 1 футболка, полный цикл от раскроя до обработки -  за 6 гривен. Также и балаклавы, и трусы, и разгрузки. Время пошива было моментальным - 6 тыс футболок за 5-6 дней. Нигде такого не предлагали по всей Украине.
Единственное, мы не хотели , чтобы название фирмы и место пошива было предано огласке - налоговый народ у нас такой, что лучше не светиться. Ну и по мелкому опту мы не отшиваемся, или отшиваемся, но цена тогда совсем другая (даже из-за опта тканей и аренды швейки, у нас посуточная аренда)

Но все, кому я это предлагала, предпочли купить дороже и в других  местах. Видимо, имело место чудесное явление под названием "откат". Иначе просто невозможно объяснить, как можно брать дороже и дольше по времени исполнения, если тебе предлагают дешевле и быстрее...

----------


## YuristOdessa

> Спасибо вам ребята огромное, лично Юрию и Елене!) и конечно всем остальным кто помог с доставками!) наши ребята получили свои Посылки!!))) сытые довольные и веселые!) а это так много, им там очень сложно и морально особенно, поэтому так важна Ваша и наша забота о них!) и за то что вы им передали спасибо большое!))))) вы очень много делаете и уже лично зная Елену уверенна что наши одесситы теперь не будут там чувствовать себя брошенными!


 Сегодня получили подтверждение вручения бойцам посылки, которая была направлена в воскресенье и состояла из:

1 каремат стрелковый
1 дублёнка
2 куртка Колламбия
1 л. перетёртой ч. смородины
1 л. перца конс.
1 л. огурца конс.
0,5 л. сиропа вишня
13 банок сиропа (шиповник, малина, смородина...)
4 л. мёда
1 пачки чая (по 25)
1 блок сигарет
трава от кашля (липа 8 стак, мать-и-мачеха 10 стак, календула 10)
12 пар носков тёплых махровых
10 пар шерстяных носков
1 пара носков шерстяных ручной вязки
5 свитеров
2 пары перчаток стрелковых
1 пара перчаток тактических
1 шапка вязанная
24 пары трусов
4 комплекта термобелья
9 тельняшек тёплых
3 зарядных устройства 12В
1 вакуумная упаковка кофе натурального (грамм 500)
2 куска мыла

Кроме того, наши девушки испекли 2 домашних пирога (1 с мясом, 1 сладкий)

Помимо этого 2 индивидуальные передачи от родителей.

Получено бойцами из 18-го батальона 2-й роты 1-го взвода.

Бойцы, получив посылку, отзвонились и передавали большое СПАСИБО всем, кто проявил заботу о них.

п.с. остальное полученное имущество ждёт своей очереди. Собираемся осуществить следующую доставку на этой неделе.

Остаток денежных средств 500 грн.

----------


## YuristOdessa

Уважамые форумчане!
Просим Вас, помимо участия в данной ветке, звонить нам по указанным выше телефонам.
Мы с благодарностью воспринимаем любые предложения и инициативы.
Это, зачастую, намного эффективнее чем общение на форуме, т.к. мы тут не круглосуточно и заходим по мере возможности.

----------


## YuristOdessa

Сегодня было получено:

1 видеокамера Panasonic NV-GS 35 (камере для работоспособности требуется аккумулятор и мини-кассеты)
1 бинокль 
1 термос
1 упаковка чая травяного (120 г.)
1 пара носков махровых
1 пара носков ручной работы шерстяных
1 одеяло (плед)

*Ребята остро нуждаются:*

Резиновые сапоги 42 и 43 размеров по 2 пары.
Термоса
Бинты
Стрептоцид
Помада гигиеническая
Жирные крема (например детский)
Пояса из собачьей шерсти
Газ для заправки зажигалок или сами зажигалки
Сухое горючее
Скотч
Свечи (желательно маленькие в металлических подсвечниках, т.н. "плавающие")
Фонари и батарейки к ним
Носки тёплые
Ножи (перочинные, рыбацкие и охотничьи) хотя бы 5 штук

Иные тёплые вещи и бельё, указанные выше.

Так же необходимо, для изготовления принадлежностей для солдат (умелец есть): пустые жестяные банки из под консервов размером от 0,5 л. (высота не менее 12 см) - штук 10-14 

Всё ещё ищем людей, кто имеет в наличии вязальную машину и умеет ею пользоваться (изделия не сложные!).

----------


## TovAr

Есть камера Panasonic NV-VX 22
И к ней 6 кассет и рабочий аккумулятор с зарядным на 220. Розетка там есть в принципе? Если только прикуриватель - подгоню и инвертор.
Аккума хватает где-то на 3 кассеты по 45 минут, если снимать только по видоискателю и без фонарика.
И где-то собачий пояс лежит. 
Ещё есть классный тёплый комбинезон, но он яркой флюорисцентной расцветки со светоотражателями (портовый). Слишком в глаза бросается. Если есть чем прикрыть - также отдам.

----------


## YuristOdessa

ТовАр, прошу Вас связаться с нами. Чем прикрыть - найдётся.

----------


## YuristOdessa

Выражаем благодарность двум форумчанам, которые передали сегодня:

1. Видеокамеру в хорошем состоянии,с инвертором 12-220В и 6 кассет для неё.
2. Пояс из собачьей шерсти
3. Комбинезон

Медикаменты от Павла:

----------


## YuristOdessa

Если у кого есть пластиковая тара, которая плотно закрывается (контейнера для еды, большие банки от майонеза), будем рады принять.
Это необходимо для удобной отправки мёда и закруток, т.к. стекло больше весит и есть риск его разбить.

Прошу форумчан, кто имеет такую возможность, если нет своих вещей для передачи - загляните пожалуйста в секонды. За относительно небольшие деньги (10-30 гривен) там можно приобрести очень добротные тёплые вещи для бойцов. Прошу обратить особое внимание на вещи, которые позволяют прикрыть горло ("гольфы" и свитера с высоким воротником).

----------


## SuzerenTroll

Насколько регулярные у вас отправки? Часто собираем с друзьями посылки туда и передаем через волонтеров Мариуполя. А вообще конечно друг описывает что там ад, автоматы к пальцам примерзают к утру .

----------


## Almond

Есть термос, еще советского производства. На ремне. Объем - 3 литра. Нужен такой?

 Есть еще 2 свитера синих, теплых форменных. Р.52-54.

----------


## YuristOdessa

> Насколько регулярные у вас отправки? Часто собираем с друзьями посылки туда и передаем через волонтеров Мариуполя. А вообще конечно друг описывает что там ад, автоматы к пальцам примерзают к утру .


 Как получается. Волонтерам особо не доверяем, будем благодарны за контакты проверенных людей, но стараемся сами своими людьми передавать.



> Есть термос, еще советского производства. На ремне. Объем - 3 литра. Нужен такой?
> 
>  Есть еще 2 свитера синих, теплых форменных. Р.52-54.


 Нужно.

----------


## Ozuna

Влажные салфетки нужны для бойцов?
А пластиковые ведра на 3 л(пищевые, от майонеза), с крышкой подойдут?
ПС. два раза с вещами передавали бойцам детские рисунки. Детки опять нарисовали) Рисунки передаете?

----------


## LadySTAR

Уважаемый YuristOdessa, отчитайтесь, пожалуйста, за деньги, которые Вы получили на свою карточку от форумчан, так, как это делают другие волонтеры.

----------


## YuristOdessa

Получили от форумчан

2 тёплых свитера и термос (как на картинке выше).

п.с. приношу извинения, что сразу не отписался, ввиду занятости

п.п.с. Насчёт денег - ситуация пока не изменилась. См. отчёты выше. Собираемся потратить в ближайшие пару дней, непосредственно перед отправкой вещей, на самое необходимое.

----------


## Шрайбикус

Я где-то видела, что нужна ветошь в больших количествах для ремонтных работ.
Не знаете, в этой теме нужна? 
Я насобирала около 10 кг, для танки протирать.

----------


## YuristOdessa

> Я где-то видела, что нужна ветошь в больших количествах для ремонтных работ.
> Не знаете, в этой теме нужна? 
> Я насобирала около 10 кг, для танки протирать.


 Нужна, прежде всего для ухода за оружием и техникой.

----------


## YuristOdessa

> 1. Влажные салфетки нужны для бойцов?
> 2. А пластиковые ведра на 3 л(пищевые, от майонеза), с крышкой подойдут?
> 3. ПС. два раза с вещами передавали бойцам детские рисунки. Детки опять нарисовали) Рисунки передаете?


 1. Нужны. 
2. Подойдут. 
3. Передадим

----------


## Gala2000

На этой неделе в сети магазинов б/у одежды "Хумана" перед новым завозом идут распродажи товаров: сегодня, если не ошибаюсь все по 15, потом по 13, след.цена 11 и в субботу все по 8 должно быть. В воскресенье магазин не работает, т.к. в понедельник новый завоз. Я там видела толстые носки (встерчались даже новые), перчатки, шапки флисовые. И куча толстых свитеров-брюк-курток. Я хотела бы много чего купить, но как-то туговато с деньгами сейчас((((


Широкий выбор б\у комбинезонов в магазинах "Одяг з Європи". Цены не знаю.

----------


## YuristOdessa

Прошу прощения у форумчан за то, что долгое время не отписывался, ввиду занятости по основному месту работы.

Есть новости, которые хотел бы изложить:

1. Сегодня кто-то скинул на карту 100 гривен. Благодарим и обещаем потратить на нужды солдат. Остаток 600
2. В субботу один форумчанин, который ранее уже передавал помощь, повторил свой поступок. На этот раз были переданы медикаменты, косметические средства и немного перевязочного материала.
3. В субботу бойцы 18-го батальона получили передачу. Доставкой передачи занимались сами бойцы, которые были командированы  в Одессу, т.к. привезли в наш госпиталь своего боевого товарища. Об этом, считаю необходимым, написать подробнее.

Бойцам было передано:





В частности:

термоса "для второго"



Сухое топливо (потрачено 100 гривен):



Кофе и чаи:





Консервация (так же на фотографии видно перетёртую смородину, которая была отправлена в "контейнере"):





Отдельно хочу отметить сиропы, которые не "уехали" в предыдущей передаче:




Мёд (в контейнерах и бутылке):



Медикаменты (была передана коробка, фотография которой выше, а так же иные медикаменты, которые на этой фотке):



1 термос, фотография, которого выше 3 л.
1 пакет орехов


Еще (что не указано на фотографиях) такой список переданного (было передано не форумчанами а нашими друзьями и знакомыми):

3 термоса по 1 литру

Медикаменты:
Вата 2х100г;
Септил плюс 100 мл.
Септифрил - 20 конв.
Аналгин - 20 конв.
Гриппоцетрон - 5 упак по 10 пакетов;
Фаниган - 4
Стерильные повязки - 8 шт.
Дексициклин - 20 уп.
Аспирин - 5 конв.
Фурозалидон - 8 пачек;
Парацитамол - 8 уп. по 10
Ципрофлоксацин - 16 по 10;
Дротаверин - 4 по 20;
Лоперамид гидрохролид - 40 табл.
Темпалгин - 6 конв;
Фармацитрон - 4 пачки по 10 пак.
Бинты - 60 шт (и стер и нестерильные)

Средства личной гигиены:

Шампунь - 3
Мыло - 4 шт.
Зубная счётка - 3
Станок д/бритья - 1
Гель д/бритья - 2

Одежда:
Бушлаты б/у - 4;
Бельё тельное - 2 комплекта;
Майки - 8;
Футболки - 8;
Рубашки форменные - 5;
Свитера тёплые - 16 (в т.ч. 2, переданные форумчанкой);
Перчатки - 1 пара;
Шапки вязанные - 4 шт;
Носки -  9 пар (то, что передавали форумчане ранее);
Носки ручной вязки (толстые) от форумчан - 1 пара;
Штаны ватные - 4 пары;
Комбинезон ватный - 1;
Комбинезон лыжный и комбинезон "портовый" (от форумчанина) - с радостью принял ремтех 18-го батальона (ремтех - мастер по ремонту тяжёлой техники).
Дублёнки - 2 шт;
Куртка зимняя - 1;
Штаны "дутые" (тёплые) - 1
Спальный мешок - 1
Плащ военный - 2;
Куртка военная - 5;
"Телогрейка" - 2;
Матрац надувной -1;
Термобельё - 4 комплекта
Тельняшки тёплые - 2;
Кальсоны шерстяные - 14;
Носки шерстяные - 10 уп. по 12 шт.
Плащ-палатки - 3;
Балаклавы - 2 (тёплые);
Пояс из собачьей шерсти - 1
Куртка тёплая флис - 1

Продукты:
Згущёнка - 5 банок

Ремтеху отдельно передали:
Ключи гаечные (для ремонта крупной техники) в большом количестве и ассортименте (не считали) и домкрат 2 т.;

Пустые контейнера от майонеза всё ещё нужны, т.к. они легки и не имеют риска быть разбитыми. Жаль, что их было мало - вес сумок был неподъёмен из-за большого количества стекла.

обновлено: так же в передаче был передан 1 бинокль.

----------


## YuristOdessa

Сегодня в течении дня купили 6 вещей в хумане за 48 гривен.
4 шарфа
1 жилетка
1 свитер



Так же было куплено за 280 гривен

8 балаклав



Куплено:
2 балончика для заправки зажигалок по 10 грн.
свечи (маленькие) 100 шт за 80 грн.
сухое топливо 10 уп. за 64 грн.



Было принято для передачи:
2 термоса

----------


## YuristOdessa

На днях (5.11), созванивались с бойцами и стало известно, что бронетанковому взводу крайне необходимы патрубки высокого давления масло-бензостойкие по 2 метра, размерами 8, 10, 14, 20, 25, 32, 27, 42, 50, 83.
К ним нужны ХОРОШИЕ хомуты по 20 штук на каждый.
Всё это только на одну БМП.
В г. Львов нашёлся патриот-одессит, который услышал нашу просьбу и за свой счёт отправил этот набор на бригаду.
Но это всё только на одну машину.
В указанных запчастях есть нужда постоянно, поэтому если кто-то из посетителей форума может помочь - у бойцов будет больше возможностей сохранить свои жизни.

п.с. Сегодня заметили, что тему просмотрели около 4,5 тысяч человек.
Я понимаю, что не все являются патриотами, однако если бы каждый из "зрителей" перечислил хотя бы по 10 гривен, получилась бы солидная сумма, которая существенно помогла бойцам 18-го батальона сохранить жизни и здоровье.

----------


## YuristOdessa

http://korrespondent.net/ukraine/pol...nosty-maryupol

А ведь там одесситы...

----------


## Negotians

*Срочно!
Сегодня на Генуэзской 24-А в клубе "Атлантик" (1-й этаж одноименного отеля, 300 м от площади 10-го апреля) в 19:00 начинается бесплатный концерт групп "Гайдамаки" та "Друже Музико" в поддержку наших воинов на Донбассе. Вход свободный, но пожертвования приветствуются!*

----------


## YuristOdessa

Неготианс, Вы темой не ошиблись?

----------


## YuristOdessa

Выражаем блаодарность форумчанину, который очень вовремя передал детские крема, гигиенические помады и бинты.
Это уже передано и служит бойцам, т.к. погодные условия под Мариуполем существенно ухудшаются.

Форумчанкой вчера было передано:
Кофта 
5 свитеров, батников
Пачка чая
2 пакета  молотого кофе "Чёрная карта
Пачка овсяного печенья

В пятницу бойцы подтвердили получение:
3-х адресные передачи от родственников
Медикаменты (в т.ч. косметические средства, описанные выше в этом же посте).


Как и ранее, крайне необходимы:
Трусы, носки, термобельё, берцы 42-43 размеров, шарфы, тёплые бушлаты, перчатки.
Очень нужны кевларовые каски (хотя бы одна, т.к.  сейчас собираем бойца, которого направляют на службу туда).
Кроме этого, все, указанные выше вещи, медикаменты и продукты.

*Обращаю внимание форумчан на том, что даже 10 гривен могут существенно помочь в спасении чьей-то жизни. Не стесняйтесь переводить денежные средства, сколько бы Вы не переводили.
Все поступления отражаются в данной ветке, как и подробный отчёт о расходовании средств.
*

Подвезти помощь по адресу:

- г. Одесса, ул. Космонавтов, 32 (офис 2003);

Позвонить (мы готовы приехать и забрать):

(048) 799-54-17 
(094) 949-84-17

Елена

или 

(093) 450-53-00
(050) 333-96-95
(097) 644-33-20 - Каникаев Юрий

А можно просто скинуть деньги на карточку Приватбанк: *5168-7556-0414-9688*

----------


## YuristOdessa

Рекомендую почитать, как МО снабжает бойцов, защищающих наше спокойствие

----------


## Броневик

> Рекомендую почитать, как МО снабжает бойцов, защищающих наше спокойствие


 никак

----------


## Шрайбикус

Апну-ка тему.
После модераторской чистки она ушла на семь дней назад ))).

----------


## Radionus

а че чистили то?

----------


## Almond

*Дальше продолжать не рекомендую.*

----------


## 4FStorm

:smileflag:

----------


## YuristOdessa

Видимо, ввиду высокой занятости на работе, я пропустил что-то интересное... Ну и фиг с ним.
Напишу о последних новостях, которыми считаю необходимым поделится с форумчанами.

1. Кто-то прислал на карту 100 грн. Предполагаю, что форумчане. Спасибо.
2. Один из форумчан передал очень неслабый набор вещей:


  *Показать скрытый текст* *Переданное*
4 тёплых свитера
4 тёплых кофты
пару кальсон
2 майки
9 футболок
джинсы (пара)
тёплая жилетка
пара шерстяных носков
9 пар носков тёплых
"толстовка"
спортивная кофта на змейке
штаны спортивные
сумка спортивная на ремне
открывашка


Выражаем от имени бойцов благодарность неравнодушным форумчанам и простым одесситам, помогающим батальону и обещаем доставить в ближайшее время, после чего отпишемся.

Весь список необходимых вещей, указанный выше, всё ещё актуален.
Просим Вас продолжать оказывать посильную помощь, размер которой не имеет значения. 

Лучше помочь чем-то малым, не обязательно дорогим (хотя бы зажигалка или пара носков), чем не помочь вообще.

----------


## YuristOdessa

Сегодня получили от форумчанина для передачи:
15 кг макаронных изделий (в пачках по 5 кг)
2 мешка гречки (маркировки нет - предполагаю килограмм по 30 в каждом);
мёд, расфасованный заранее в удобные для доставки, 400-т граммовые  банки из под сухого детского питания (мёда в банках приблизительно по литру);
12 пар добротных тёплых носков фабричных;

----------


## YuristOdessa

Срочно необходима бензопила.
Рассмотрим любые варианты, в т.ч. покупку за разумные деньги.

----------


## Броневик

> Срочно необходима бензопила.
> Рассмотрим любые варианты, в т.ч. покупку за разумные деньги.


  Я новые свои брал по 90$. Работают по сей день (3 месяц пошел)

----------


## YuristOdessa

Пару дней назад передали 2 пары ботинок и очень хорошую флисовую кофту.

----------


## YuristOdessa

Хочу поделится с форумчанами некоторыми новостями.

1. Позавчера один из форумчан передал очень актуальную передачу. Гостинцы бойцам к новому году.



2. Бойцам, к новому году, помимо прочего, везём подарки от маленьких одесситов из СШ №41 (1-й класс и несколько учеников 5-го класса, которые учились у этого же классного руководителя), сделанные ими собственными ручками на уроках труда и рисования:















3. Помимо этого везём большое количество того, что было передано из других источников (фрукты, разгрузки, одежда, средства для ремонта техники, сладости.

----------


## YuristOdessa

Мы продолжаем оказывать помощь нашим солдатам.
Учитывая высокую занятость, я давно не отписывался о результатах на форуме, однако и форумчане, к сожалению, не проявляли особого желания помогать солдатам.
В данный момент, мы активно собираем помощь 30-й бригаде ВСУ, где служат наши одесситы.
Они сейчас в Артёмовске, после вывода из Дебальцево.
Потребности, к сожалению, там те же.

Из хороших новостей - вчера солдаты получили нашу посылку на 93 кило.




Рюкзак фирменный, который пожертвовала наша активистка
2 матраца
Спальник
Влажные салфетки(много)
4 каремата
смазка (ВД) и перчатки

Крайне необходимо (хотя весь указанный в предыдущих сообщениях перечень и так актуален) для наших одесситов, которые продолжают защищать наше спокойствие следующее:

Средства гигиены (мыло, одноразовые станки, зубные щётки, влажные салфетки)
Носки (тёплые, т.к. там по ночам хороший минус (-5));
Термобельё (бойцы очень мёрзнут)
Трусы;
любой камуфляж (особенно штаны), т.к. очень быстро выходят из носимого состояния;
Сигареты (много - любые);
Ключи рожково-накидные (8-32 размеры) и разводные (газовые) ключи. 
WD, его аналоги и любое оружейное масло;
тактические очки;
любые перчатки (лучше - тактические);
рюкзаки (60-80 литров, подходят даже советские вещмешки) и спальники;
кофе
сладости.


*Обращаю внимание форумчан на том, что даже 10 гривен могут существенно помочь в спасении чьей-то жизни. Не стесняйтесь переводить денежные средства, сколько бы Вы не переводили.
*
Все поступления отражаются в данной ветке, как и подробный отчёт о расходовании средств.

В данный момент в нашей кассе (на карте) 50 гривен.

Подвезти помощь по адресу Адмиральский проспект, 14 (я там бываю редко, поэтому только по предварительному звонку) - офис 2003;

Позвонить (мы готовы приехать и забрать):

(048) 799-54-17
(094) 949-84-17

Елена

или

(093) 450-53-00
(050) 333-96-95
(097) 644-33-20 - Каникаев Юрий

А можно просто скинуть деньги на карточку Приватбанк: 5168-7556-0414-9688

----------


## YuristOdessa

На карту зашли 100+150 гривен.
Спасибо форумчанам.

Благодарим Одескондитер за 100 килограмм конфет. 
Посылка уже на передке.

----------


## YuristOdessa

Готовим очередную посылку (почти собрали, но то, о чём я напишу, нужно в неограниченном количестве).

Носки (тёплые уже не нужны - обычные х/б);
Сигареты, кофе, чай;
Станки для бритья (можно самые простые, но нужно в большом количестве);
Влажные салфетки.

*Обращаю внимание форумчан, СРОЧНО необходимы денежные средства на покупку планшета или планшет б/у
Это необходимо для передачи лично командиру подразделения, для более эффективного использования артиллерии.
Патриотами была разработана программа, которая работает на планшетах и активно используется нашими военными.* 

Обращаю внимание форумчан на том, что даже 10 гривен могут существенно помочь в спасении чьей-то жизни. Не стесняйтесь переводить денежные средства, сколько бы Вы не переводили.

Все поступления отражаются в данной ветке, как и подробный отчёт о расходовании средств.

В данный момент в нашей кассе (на карте) 0 гривен.
Предыдущие поступления были потрачены на оплату услуг Новой почты.

Подвезти помощь по предварительному звонку

Позвонить (мы готовы приехать и забрать):

(048) 799-54-17
(094) 949-84-17

Елена

или

(093) 450-53-00
(050) 333-96-95
(097) 644-33-20 - Каникаев Юрий

А можно просто скинуть деньги на карточку Приватбанк: 5168-7556-0414-9688

----------


## YuristOdessa

Поступило, с момента прошлого сообщения 200 гривен, разными платежами.
Потратили, вместе со средствами, поступившими не через Одесский форум планшет: Sigma extreme pq 70, с картой памяти 32 гб и специальным креплением на руку.
Обошлось 370 долларов.
Аппарат был загружен специальным военным программным обеспечением, отправлен и получен.

----------


## YuristOdessa

Ещё было передано вместе с планшетом:
5 кг шоколада Корона
10 упаковок одноразовых станков д/бритья.
Папа облегчённых берцев (купили за 500 грн)
2 разгрузки (общ стоимость 900 грн)
2 тельняжки
20 тюбиков крема для бритья
6 литров шампуня
4 л жидкого мыла
5 кг конфет
Упаковка чая с чашкой
10 больших упаковок одноразовых салфеток
300 грамм кофе нескафе
Блок сигарет 
Несколько банок консервации.
Это всё уже получено.

----------


## Mator

> Ещё было передано вместе с планшетом:
> 5 кг шоколада Корона
> 10 упаковок одноразовых станков д/бритья.
> Папа облегчённых берцев (купили за 500 грн)
> 2 разгрузки (общ стоимость 900 грн)
> 2 тельняжки
> 20 тюбиков крема для бритья
> 6 литров шампуня
> 4 л жидкого мыла
> ...


 Одноразовые станки для бритья покупают только девочки.. Если экономно могу подсказать где на 7м км продаёт чувак лезвия МАК3 именно из Германии. 4 лезвия хватает почти на год. Настоящая Германия, цена как в магазине, но то Китай и комплекта хватает на 2 месяца. Кому надо пишите в личку. Расскажу как найти.

----------


## YuristOdessa

> Одноразовые станки для бритья покупают только девочки.. Если экономно могу подсказать где на 7м км продаёт чувак лезвия МАК3 именно из Германии. 4 лезвия хватает почти на год. Настоящая Германия, цена как в магазине, но то Китай и комплекта хватает на 2 месяца. Кому надо пишите в личку. Расскажу как найти.


 Скиньте контакты человека в личку

----------


## IraAmira

Как можно помочь бойцам сейчас?Слышала что в военном госпитале есть раненые,как узнать что им надо?Хотелось бы лично встретиться,передать необходимое.

----------


## Curly_Julia

Неравнодушные украинцы, прошу вашей помощи! К кому необходимо обращаться по вопросам демобилизации?! Бывший 18 батальон территориальной обороны Одессы,а сейчас 18 Отдельный мотопехотный батальон , который защищает передовую Мариуполя без ротации уже 9 месяц, твориться неразбериха - офицеры служат 14 месяцев ( хоть обещали за 10 дней до года отпускать), демобилизовать их не собираются! Парни устали и тоже хотят домой! Солдат поменяли(демобилизовали) и то не всех, а за офицеров забыли! Военкомат открещивается, типа не в курсе! К КОМУ ОБРАЩАТЬСЯ? Как узнать горячие линии штаба сектора М? Или обращаться на телеканалы? Назревает бунт жен и матерей!!! Помогите!!!

----------


## YuristOdessa

> Как можно помочь бойцам сейчас?Слышала что в военном госпитале есть раненые,как узнать что им надо?Хотелось бы лично встретиться,передать необходимое.


 Если хотите лично - подойдите в госпиталь. А дальше Вам расскажут где можно подойти.

----------


## Рубаха

Срочно нужен рабочий холодильник! ХимиЯ и предметы личной гигиены. Для одесских военных, которые отправляются в ротацию на Восток Украины.

----------


## Рубаха

> Неравнодушные украинцы, прошу вашей помощи! К кому необходимо обращаться по вопросам демобилизации?! Бывший 18 батальон территориальной обороны Одессы,а сейчас 18 Отдельный мотопехотный батальон , который защищает передовую Мариуполя без ротации уже 9 месяц, твориться неразбериха - офицеры служат 14 месяцев ( хоть обещали за 10 дней до года отпускать), демобилизовать их не собираются! Парни устали и тоже хотят домой! Солдат поменяли(демобилизовали) и то не всех, а за офицеров забыли! Военкомат открещивается, типа не в курсе! К КОМУ ОБРАЩАТЬСЯ? Как узнать горячие линии штаба сектора М? Или обращаться на телеканалы? Назревает бунт жен и матерей!!! Помогите!!!


 Пишите на горячую линию mil.gov.ua

----------


## YuristOdessa

Добрый день, уважаемые форумчане.

Срочно очень необходимы:
1. Банки для закруток. Любой ёмкости. 
Мы нашли мецената, готового передать немного овощей. Но крутить их некуда. Если кто-то готов передать и овощей тоже приветствуется. Можем приехать и собрать прямо с огорода. Так же нужно постное масло, для жарки овощей.

2. Принтер любой, в рабочем состоянии. 
Нужен одесским морпехам, для распечатки служебной документации. Срочно, т.к. их принтер вышел из строя.

3. Ветошь любая, в неограниченных количествах, любой расцветки и состояния.
Лучше - старое постельное бельё, футболки.

Позиции, озвученные в предыдущих постах, всё так же необходимы.
По прежнему собираются денежные средства, по указанным ранее реквизитам.
Сейчас они необходимы не приобретение маскировочных костюмов разведчикам (250 гривен - комплект).

Для предотвращения холивара в теме, приглашаю всех желающих поучаствовать в заготовлении закруток, упаковке и отправке всех банок на передок, нашим одесским бойцам.
Принтер, можно передать непосредственно в военную часть, лично - она в Одессе.

Помогайте бойцам.  Они сражаются за наше спокойствие и мир!
Всем мирного неба!

----------


## Ledyanoi

Добрый день.
Может не совсем в эту тему, но тогда подскажите куда лучше обратиться.
У нас сотрудника на предприятии призвали. Сейчас он под Мариуполем. Просит помочь ему с летним комком и разгрузкой. Посоветуйте пожалуйста модели и где купить.
Или подскажите в какую тему лучше обратиться. Спасибо.

----------


## YuristOdessa

> ... летним комком ...


 Что Вы имеете ввиду?




> и разгрузкой. Посоветуйте пожалуйста модели и где купить.
> Или подскажите в какую тему лучше обратиться. Спасибо.


 Наберите пожалуйста Елену (телефоны в предыдущих сообщениях).
Она подскажет по разгрузкам.

----------


## Ledyanoi

> Что Вы имеете ввиду?


 летний камуфляж. Я так понимаю это тоже у Елены спросить?

----------


## YuristOdessa

> летний камуфляж. Я так понимаю это тоже у Елены спросить?


 Да. Закупкой подобных моментов занимается она.

----------


## illusion2012

Здравствуйте.
Как вы смотрите на то чтоб на каждом входе/выходе на всех рынках Одессы(а потом по всем городам Украины) поставить прилавки для сбора продуктов и материальной помощи "бойцам, раненым, беженцам, бездомным и сиротам"?
Каждый понимает, что не у всех есть возможность и желание искать кому помочь. По большей степени люди заняты насущными делами и не могут и не хотят отрываться от повседневности даже несмотря на боевые действия у себя под носом.
Если так сделать и поставить на каждой точке большой плакат с подобным названием "ПОДАРУЙ ЖИТТЯ IНШОМУ", то можно будет собирать намного больше продуктов и денежных средств не отрывая людей от повседневной обыденной жизни(от которой многие так не хотят отрываться и воротят глаза если не могут или не хотят помочь нуждающимся).
Людям будет намного проще и удобнее сделав для себя закупки на рынках, передавать часть из них при выходе и заранее планировать свои покупки, и растраты с учётом помощи нуждающимся в общий волонтёрский фонд "ПОДАРУЙ ЖИТТЯ IНШОМУ".
Поверьте мне, народ обязательно будет покупать часть продуктов именно для этой цели и это будет не только картошка или яйца, а и много других разнообразных продуктов так необходимых другим людям. Так же обязательно будут и денежные пожертвования от очень многих людей, от которых вы даже не ожидаете никакой помощи.
Если каждому торговцу раздать плакат с призывом для покупателей "ПОДАРУЙ ЖИТТЯ IНШОМУ. КУПУЙ ЧАСТКУ ВІД УСЬОГО ЩО ТОБІ ТРЕБА ДЛЯ НУЖДЕННИХ, І ТИ ВРЯТУЄШЬ МІЛЬОНИ ЖИТТІВ.",  то люди с удовольствием будут это делать и в будущем у всех нас войдёт это в привычку и станет национальной идеей которую когда-то 2000 лет назад пропагандировал Иисус Христос.

----------


## YuristOdessa

Идея хорошая, но требует ответов на вопросы:
Кто будет стоять за этими лотками? 
По какому графику?
Потребуется ли оплата труда этих людей?
Потребуется ли оплачивать аренду этих мест размещения "лотков"?

----------


## Йолка-Палка

Я никогда не подаю на подобных сборах. 
Моё окружение - тоже никогда не подаёт.
Под вашей идеей тут же пристроятся мошенники за своими лоточками и гаслом "Подаруй життя иншому".
Вспомните околосильповские сборы под украинскимфлагом и даже с типа какими-то бумажками "Продукты в АТО", которые затем продавались в полцены.
Конечно, это личное дело каждого, но я, например, долго выбирала, анализируя, где собирают настоящие честные волонтёры. 
Имею дело только с ними, иначе мои скудные гривны на волне моих эмоций вполне могли бы кормить аферистов - НИ-ХА-ЧЮ.
К тому же, по моёму мнению, нельзя смешивать категории "бойцам, раненым, беженцам, бездомным и сиротам".

----------


## YuristOdessa

Согласен, специализация должна быть. Мы специализируемся на одесситах, которые служат в тридцатке и пятьдесят четвёртой.

----------


## лариса 1

> Неравнодушные украинцы, прошу вашей помощи! К кому необходимо обращаться по вопросам демобилизации?! Бывший 18 батальон территориальной обороны Одессы,а сейчас 18 Отдельный мотопехотный батальон , который защищает передовую Мариуполя без ротации уже 9 месяц, твориться неразбериха - офицеры служат 14 месяцев ( хоть обещали за 10 дней до года отпускать), демобилизовать их не собираются! Парни устали и тоже хотят домой! Солдат поменяли(демобилизовали) и то не всех, а за офицеров забыли! Военкомат открещивается, типа не в курсе! К КОМУ ОБРАЩАТЬСЯ? Как узнать горячие линии штаба сектора М? Или обращаться на телеканалы? Назревает бунт жен и матерей!!! Помогите!!!


 Наверное все,  кто хотел и может воевать находятся в зоне конфликта,  а набрать людей для их смены очевидно трудно.  Посмотрите вокруг,  сколько мужчин молодых и нет -  ходят по улицам и даже не думают идти воевать.  Поэтому те,  что там это единственный вариант для защиты страны.  Мне так кажется.

----------


## YuristOdessa

Доброго времени суток.
Давно я не писал в этой теме.

Мой товарищ сегодня мне сообщил, что едет в Мариуполь служить на год. Приказ подписан.
*Уезжает 26.06.2016*
Он не слишком обспечен и попросил кинуть клич о помощи в сборе. Родственники его далеко. Собирается сам.

Необходимо:
- Полевая форма (лето, а позже и зима). Желательна расцветка "Варан", хотя это уже не слишком важно.
- Обувь 46 размер (кроссовки, ботинки, берцы).
- Штаны тактические (желательно "хаки" или "койот")
- Бельё (майки, трусы, носки). Если будет термо - бимба, но подойдёт и обычное. Свитера, шапки, "ошейники".
- Броник, каска, разгрузка. Вот тут - возникают вопросы, почему руководство его уже поставило перед фактом, что доставать это нужно самостоятельно?
- Рюкзак добротный, каремат, спальник, пончо
- Компас, фонарь (желательно ещё "налобник"), нож (охотничий или тактический), фляга (желательно питьевая система), посуда (вилки, ножи... походные);
- Кобура на пояс (под пистолет)
- Перчатки тактические
- Наколенники/налокотники
- средства личной гигиены (влажные салфетки (дезинфецирующие), мыло, порошок (ручная стирка) и т.п.)
- сигареты (любые), специи.
Особое внимание обращаю на необходимость сбора АПТЕЧКИ.
Просмотрите свои домашние аптечки. Возможно есть лекарства, срок годности которых подходит к концу.

- желудочные (уголь, нифуроксазид, фталазол, фурозалидон, креон/мезим/панкреатин...). От глистов, отравления, для нормальзации пищеварения.
- средства дезинфекции ран (спирт, зелёнка, йод и тому подобное);
- средства от ушибов и растяжений (мази, кремы)
- бинты (в т.ч. эластичные), вата (желательно стерильные)
- противопростудные, жаропонижающие, противогриппные (колды, флю..., фервекс, парацетамол и т.п.)
Пишу по памяти, если есть медики - буду благодарен за дополнения к этому списку.

Для того, что бы передать что-либо этому бойцу, можете набирать мои телефоны или телефоны Елены. Подъедем, заберём, на форуме отчитаемся.
Прошу Вас не затягивать, т.к. сроки очень сжатые. 
Будем благодарны за помощь деньгами, на покупку необходимого. 
Карта приватбанк: *5168-7555-0965-6639*

Помогите отправит бойца, защищать нас в более-менее нормальных условиях.

Спасибо.

Елена Горбунова:
*048-788-54-17*
Карта приватбанк: *5168-7555-0965-6639*

Юрий:
*048-735-3800
063-735-3800
*

----------


## YuristOdessa

На данный момент результат вчерашнего сообщения - ноль. Что-то в нашей стране не так...

----------


## Nap

Юр, хотел перевести денег, пишет что карта неактивна, могу завтра дать наличкой, набирай меня. + собрал  пакет своих старых вещей ( ну как старых - вполне годных ) + новенькие американские бутсы с железным носком ( корабельные ). Набирай передам

----------


## YuristOdessa

> Юр, хотел перевести денег, пишет что карта неактивна, могу завтра дать наличкой, набирай меня. + собрал  пакет своих старых вещей ( ну как старых - вполне годных ) + новенькие американские бутсы с железным носком ( корабельные ). Набирай передам


 Спасибо за коммент.
Исправил номер карты.
Актуальный: *5168-7555-0965-6639*

----------


## Narelen

> На данный момент результат вчерашнего сообщения - ноль. Что-то в нашей стране не так...


 Пардон, не удержалась. 
Юра, а кто из руководства сказал самостоятельно приобретать вот это:
"- Броник, каска, разгрузка. Вот тут - возникают вопросы, почему руководство его уже поставило перед фактом, что доставать это нужно самостоятельно?"
Равно, как и форму с берцами. Туда же и спальник. То, что лишний комплект на смену не помешает - однозначно. Но кто такое указание выдал??? ? Руководство 28 бригады? Или руководство батальона?

----------


## YuristOdessa

> Пардон, не удержалась. 
> Юра, а кто из руководства сказал самостоятельно приобретать вот это:
> "- Броник, каска, разгрузка. Вот тут - возникают вопросы, почему руководство его уже поставило перед фактом, что доставать это нужно самостоятельно?"
> Равно, как и форму с берцами. Туда же и спальник. То, что лишний комплект на смену не помешает - однозначно. Но кто такое указание выдал??? ? Руководство 28 бригады? Или руководство батальона?


 Он едет не в 28-ю. 
Я бы с радостью рассказал тут всё (думаю, что моё хобби по вскрытию подобных вопросов не вызывает сомнений), однако я не могу. Не хочу вредить бойцу.
Можете верить, а можете и нет, но такое указание было. 
Снабжение практически на нуле.
Речь не идёт о дополнительном комплекте. Речь идёт о том, что бы собрать единственный комплект для этого бойца.




> Пардон, не удержалась. 
> Юра, а кто из руководства сказал самостоятельно приобретать вот это:
> "- Броник, каска, разгрузка. Вот тут - возникают вопросы, почему руководство его уже поставило перед фактом, что доставать это нужно самостоятельно?"
> Равно, как и форму с берцами. Туда же и спальник. То, что лишний комплект на смену не помешает - однозначно. Но кто такое указание выдал??? ? Руководство 28 бригады? Или руководство батальона?


 Из первых результатов могу сказать, что благодаря форумчанам, собственным вложениям и нескольким друзьям собрано:
- Ботинки (практически берцы) суперские.
- Каска (трофейная) милицейская.
- Куплены 4 пары трусов
- Немного медикаментов (пока не закупали, посмотрим что будет необходимо, с учётом сборов);
- 500 гривен от форумчанина на медикаменты;
- Куплена пара перчаток тактических;
- Собрано немного вещей
- Ещё один форумчанин передал 1000 гривен. Спасибо ему!
- возможно ещё ко-то скидывал что-то на карту. Когда уточню - отпишусь.
- каремат
- нож (найден бойцом самостоятельно)

Уточнённые потребности на данный момент следующие:




> *Уезжает 26.06.2016*
> 
> Необходимо:
> - Полевая форма (лето, а позже и зима). Желательна расцветка "Варан", хотя это уже не слишком важно.
> - Обувь 46 размер (кроссовки, ботинки, берцы).
> - Штаны тактические (желательно "хаки" или "койот") - *это собираемся приобретать за собранные средства.*
> - Бельё (майки, трусы, носки). Если будет термо - бимба, но подойдёт и обычное. 
> 
> Свитера, шапки, "ошейники" (бафы).
> ...

----------


## Narelen

> Он едет не в 28-ю. 
> Я бы с радостью рассказал тут всё (думаю, что моё хобби по вскрытию подобных вопросов не вызывает сомнений), однако я не могу. Не хочу вредить бойцу.
> Можете верить, а можете и нет, но такое указание было. 
> Снабжение практически на нуле.
> Речь не идёт о дополнительном комплекте. Речь идёт о том, что бы собрать единственный комплект для этого бойца.


  А у меня еще больше вопросов возникло...так подразделение, куда идет боец - это ВСУ или нет? Ведь одесский тербат уж давно в составе ВСУ. Или это что-то добровольное?

----------


## YuristOdessa

> А у меня еще больше вопросов возникло...так подразделение, куда идет боец - это ВСУ или нет? Ведь одесский тербат уж давно в составе ВСУ. Или это что-то добровольное?


 Нет не добровольное. Это официальная отправка. Подробностей рассказывать не буду, что бы не навредить бойцу. Не обижайся.
Он боец правильный и служил в Одессе. Около года писал рапорта об отправке его туда. Наконец-то добился. Приказ подписан.
В какое подразделение и каким образом едет - не напишу, как и точную дату отправки.

Броник уже найден. Ура!
Ещё найдена форма полевая. На лето подойдёт.

----------


## YuristOdessa

Связывались с 30-й (на ноле стоит). 
Решили организовать к ним визит.
Будем благодарны, если Вы сможете передать им что-нибудь полезное.
*Из "горячих" потребностей:*
- средства от комаров (любые)
- средства личной гигиены (мыло, шампуни, гели, салфетки влажные и т.п.)
- медикаменты желудочные (нифуроксазид, уголь, фталазол, фуразолидон и т.п.)
- антисептики, бинты, вата, жгуты... 
- Из продуктов - яйца, сладости и шоколад. Бойцы будут рады, если передадите закатки домашние, рисунки детские, для бойцов.

Этот список не исчерпывающий. Необходимо ещё много чего, однако самое необходимое указано в нём.

Будем благодарны за помощь деньгами, на покупку необходимого. 
Карта приватбанк: 5168-7555-0965-6639

Спасибо.

Елена Горбунова:
048-788-54-17
Карта приватбанк: *5168-7555-0965-6639*

Юрий:
048-735-3800
063-735-3800

----------


## Akivara

Ребята, добрый день! У меня отец едет под Мариуполь в Широкино везти подарки на Новый год. Живу на пос Котовского, уезжают 1.12.16. Если кто может чем-то помочь, звоните. 067-921-39-42 Виктория. Просили памперсы большие, сигареты, теплые носки и простые носки, сгущенку, печенье, туалетную бумагу, влажные салфетки. Остальное на Ваше усмотрение

----------

